# 1963 Schwinn Superior



## Metacortex (Jun 1, 2015)

Not mine: Vintage Schwinn Schwinn Superior 1963 1/2 15 speed






Very clean original Terra Cotta paint, 24" frame, one of very few I've seen where you can still read the "15 Speed" screening on the top tube. I believe it is missing the original rear derailleur, brake levers, toe clips/straps and the original Brooks B15 appears to be cut to look like a Swallow.

Catalog page:


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 1, 2015)

That is just.....

Superior ! ! !


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 2, 2015)

Pretty much the holy grail as far as the early fillet brazed lightweight stuff is concerned. Gotta love these early colors Schwinn was cranking out, and these Superiors wear them well. With all the colors though it would have been nice to see an early Superior in Flamboyant Lime.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 2, 2015)

Love the Chainring!


----------

